# Nurgles abominations. My new nurgle army WIP



## GreatUnclean (Jun 27, 2007)

My girlfriend bought me the new Daemon Prince of nurlge for my birthday recently so iv decided to build a death guard based army. Il probably try to come up with my own legion name eventually. 

Heres what I have so far... 

Daemon prince. 
No conversion on this model. I thought it was an imposing enough figure in its own right. 









He will be the HQ choice for now. Im thinking about scratch building a chaos lord though since daemon princes cost so many points. 

Chaos rhino 
This is an old rhino i had from a Sisters Of Battle army I was using years ago. Its found a new home in the corrupted chaos legion. Simple conversion with some green stuff for a nurgle insignia and some tentacles wriggling out of the machines armour hinting at something sinister inside. Also since its meant to be a "Plague Carrier" i decided to model some puss filled sores with gaping holes growing out of the machine, release toxic disease filled gas. 

























Aspiring Champion 
Those of you who were looking in the paintathon forum saw this model already. An Aspiring champion who will lead one of my plague marine squads. Added a gut to him with a gaping wound and intestines spilling out with green stuff. Also broke one of his horns in half and touched it up to look cooler with green stuff. The hand carrying a bolter used to hold a bolt pistol which was cut off and replaced so that he can fire the weapon with one hand like a true chaos marine. 









Chaos spawn 
This is my armys new mascot, Skippy the Chaos Spawn. Built from the left over mutation parts from a chaos space marine kit. Theres also a Kroot head in there for good measure


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is one cool spawn. The champ is nice too. 

I like the Prince well enough but from the pic it looks like you might want to do another highlight layer on it to bring out the detail.


----------



## GreatUnclean (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeah i know. Theres a few things on that model that are bugging me. And since hes such a large one and one of the focal points of the army i have to get him right. Im ignoring him for now though while I finish up the first plague marine squad. and after that il probably end up painting the rhino. Might be adding some more detail to the rhino before the final paint job also.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Whoa, whoa--i missed this!

GreatUnclean, if you have any more progress, post it!

I love that nasty spawn!


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

YA GO SKIPPY


----------

